# I want to see Pictures of the horses!



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm going to take some pics of some of my horses. I'll put them on in alittle while when I'm done.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This is Chico, my 17-year-old Arab mare








And my 10-year-old Fjord mare, Bella


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

My 2 year old paint filly =)


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Both of your horses are Georgous! Sorry We had a lesson tonight that didn't end so well. We had one of our students fall. It was not good. But she's ok know. Thank you!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I sould say all 3 of your horses!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone else wanna show there horses or ponies?


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is Charlie with my mom riding him, then Missy, and then April.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish I could upload my pictures. I can't as I have no computer yet. I have a few on my profile. Lilruffian, me wants black arab!!!! Kenny, holy beautifulness on your paint! Love her markings. Nice horses guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres my yearling Rodeo....


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

Georgous!! Love them!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite - coming 11 year old Standardbred/QH mare.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Dream - 26 year old Morgan mare.


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

They are both very beautiful. Love the big bodies.


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

I really like the fresian running it is so nice and pretty!


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

But so are all fo the other horses beautiful as well!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Gorgeous horses! This is my 'baby' Sable, she is just 3 and well...green broke 

Her first time as a lesson horse with me


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

My 7 year old Breed Stalk Paint "cody" also my first horse  Love my boy





























And because you mentions Fresians earlier. here's Wenessa, 4 year old Fresian. not mine, but you said you liked them, so i thought i'd share.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i'm loving everyone elses horses by the way  So beautiful!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Horses at my barn--and Secret*

I ride and practically own Secret. But, I don't own her nor lease her and here are a few of the barn horsies
_Ok,
The appy is Freedom. Freedom is a like 25 or so year old appaloosa mare. She is very sweet and I took my first lesson on her. She is deep in my heart.... <3 ya girl!
The donkey in the back is willy or wilcocks, a cute donkey gelding, not sure on age but <3 him, too. He is very stubborn and loves to escape to get grass. I remember the time when I had spent like 20 minutes trying to shoo him away from the gate. I had to like push him over and I almost fell in horse poop.
Then the bay with the tongue out is Secret, a 16 year old morgan mare. She is amazing and I love her SOOOO much. I hope she lives to be like 35. She is very healthy and sweet, sometimes.
The pony is Archie a 30 or so year old miniature horse!Ahhh, Archie! He bit me once cause I patted him ._








_This is RC, a 20 yr. saddlebred x pinto that is very spooky but pretty. He mostly barrel races for lessons. He doesn't show _








_This is a cute miniature gelding. He is at the farm to being trained to drive. He is quite the little devil. His name is Jack_








_Ok, next. This is Awesome Town (Awesome). He is a bay retired saddlebred that won at championships. He is like 20 years old and is adorable!_








_This is Hank, not sure of breed or age but he is quite an annoying horse_








_This is Bella a chestnut QH that is so awesome_








_This is Eclipse a 14 or so hand appaloosa that is a little over 3 years._








_This is Digger, a saddlebred that used to compete in saddleseat. He is so funny and cute. He loves to nibble on blond hair. _








_This is Chili, a appaloosa that is in training_








_This is Sweepee a cute IDk horse  LOL_








_This is Teddy a like 20 year old ottb_








_This is Gizmo, a cute pinto pony, I wanna ride_








_This is honey a western pleasure QH mare_








So Yep :wink:


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

They are all very very Beautiful!!


----------

